# Format fichiers Spotify?



## Inthesky (6 Février 2016)

Bonjour, pour installer un DAC entre mon iPad 2 et ma chaine HiFi, j'ai besoin de connaître le format des fichiers Spotify à la sortie. Quelqu'un sait il? Dans l'aide Spotify, il n'y a pas grand chose....

Merci!


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Février 2016)

C'est de l'Ogg Vorbis. Pour le débit, ça dépend des paramètres que tu as définis et de ton abonnement.
Le réglage "haute qualité" sur un abonnement premium, c'est de l'Ogg Vorbis 320 kbps.


----------

